# Prager U, Daily Wire. Jordan Peterson



## SG854 (Nov 9, 2022)

Do you get your information from here?


----------



## FurryGreenLobster (Nov 9, 2022)

Why would I? They don't actually provide information, they just seem to exist to spout hatred and false information. Walsh got fact checked pretty hard by Joe Rogan of all people very recently


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 10, 2022)

Shouldn't there be a "who are those?" option? 

I think I've vaguely heard prager u (University?) being described as a place where the rightwing hivemind gets their pamphlets, but i can't verify our even be bothered. 

Jordan i think I've watched one of two YouTube vids about parenting. Didn't agree with his style personally but could see his position. 

I've got no clue who or what a daily wire is.


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2022)

Information, not really.
Opinion? Sometimes, although it's really a hit or miss whether I agree with them.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 10, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> I think I've vaguely heard prager u (University?) being described as a place where the rightwing hivemind gets their pamphlets, but i can't verify our even be bothered.


prager u is owned by one of the biggest oil businesses out there, along with pretending to be a university, though... without actually being a university. Using a video that pretty much goes through a sample of their garbage.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 10, 2022)

No I don't digest information from any of those. I have followed an article link or two to daily wire but I don't "go there" if you know what I'm sayin'.  Jordan Peterson is a guy who has some positive and powerful stuff to say, but it can all be said in about 2 minutes and after that it's just verbal diarrhea. But, he's far from alone where that's concerned. Could be said of every person in the fringe showbiz of political proselytizing.


----------

